

Ask HN: What's the difference between president and CEO? - ww520

I have seen people took the title of President and Founder, but there's also a different CEO running the company.  Is the president title just in name?
======
coryl
<http://ask.yahoo.com/20050830.html>

~~~
ww520
Yes, in a big organization, president usually is the head of a division, and
the CEO is the overall head. In a startup it's more dubious. I guess the
confusion comes in this case that the founder being the "president" but no
specific CxO title. Usually when a new CEO comes in, the founder steps aside
as CTO, COO, or something. President just sounds empty. Unless that's what it
is, he has no real duty.

------
jasonlbaptiste
pretty much.

